# The Area of Balance...



## BrotherIron (Apr 8, 2020)

This concept may seem so basic that is does not require any explanation. Yet many times the fundamental factors are overlooked or forgotten, while more complicated factors are stressed. For this reason, I am calling your attention to the basic law of lifting in the following paragraphs.

In lifting, the Area of Balance is created by the base of your feet. Any time the bar travels beyond this base, whether it is behind or in front, you have lost control of the barbell. When this happens the barbell will control your movement if you want to save the lift.

The Area of Balance is between the middle of the heel bone and the balls of the feet and the first joint of the big toe.

The barbell is not like a yo yo, which you can throw away from you and pull back with the snap of the wrist. If you weigh 200lbs and swing a 400lbs barbell (or for that matter a 200lbs one) away from you, you will end up traveling forward with the barbell if you want to regain control of it.

In all your lifting, whether it is for push jerking, snatching, or deadlifting keep the bar traveling within the Area of Balance for maximum efficiency. The bar must travel within the column of air space created directly above the area your foot covers.

In pulling, keep in mind that for every forward or backward movement of the barbell out of the Area of Balance, you are losing the height of the pull in direct proportion to the distance the travels out of the Area of Balance, besides losing control and efficiency.​


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 9, 2020)

That makes sense.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> That makes sense.



It really does but it's also overlooked by a lot of inexperienced lifters.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

Can you also explain what a “Pillar of Balance” is? Is that a PL thing?


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2020)

All this makes sense when you think about it. How the bar should be seeking a neutral center point. With the DL, you want that bar close to your shins; that Sweet Spot you talked about. For squats, first movement breaking at the hips helps to maintain this "Area of Balance" I never did it but an Oly lifter will probably live and die but this.

Then there's my squat. Weight gets all out in front of me and I damn near get up on the balls of my feet. Everything they say about how to squat goes out the window with my body. Sometimes I think we spend too much time trying to implement some theory that we ignore basic human kinesiology. But there's a good chance I'm a bit of an anomaly and the basic concept you speak of will hold true for most.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

snake said:


> All this makes sense when you think about it. How the bar should be seeking a neutral center point. With the DL, you want that bar close to your shins; that Sweet Spot you talked about. For squats, first movement breaking at the hips helps to maintain this "Area of Balance" I never did it but an Oly lifter will probably live and die but this.
> 
> Then there's my squat. Weight gets all out in front of me and I damn near get up on the balls of my feet. Everything they say about how to squat goes out the window with my body. Sometimes I think we spend too much time trying to implement some theory that we ignore basic human kinesiology. But there's a good chance I'm a bit of an anomaly and the basic concept you speak of will hold true for most.



One of my old coaches who most know who I'm talking about if I named him... would half squat/ half good morning when performing a squat.  IT worked for him.  The funny thing is he doesn't teach the squat like he does it.  I watched him squat 675 like that with belt and wraps and he was damn near 50yo when he did it.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> Can you also explain what a “Pillar of Balance” is? Is that a PL thing?



Ya got me there.  I used to know a PoB but I don't know the term in relation to lifting.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 9, 2020)

Male Ice Skaters have great balance


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> One of my old coaches who most know who I'm talking about if I named him... would half squat/ half good morning when performing a squat.  IT worked for him.  The funny thing is he doesn't teach the squat like he does it.  I watched him squat 675 like that with belt and wraps and he was damn near 50yo when he did it.




Oh yeah, I would never recommend my form to anyone from the start. That's some big weight and to be doing pushing 50 tells me your old coach really knows his body.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 26, 2020)

snake said:


> Oh yeah, I would never recommend my form to anyone from the start. That's some big weight and to be doing pushing 50 tells me your old coach really knows his body.



That's the biggest thing... know your body. There is no one way to perform a lift.  I just talked to a friend and got him to change his technique as favor for me and voila... his squat just jumped.  Having experience is a big help if you don't have the years of experience yourself to know what would be the most advantageous set up for a lift.


----------

